# 3DPrintBoardPro > Free Self Promotion >  ABS/PLA /HIPS/NYLON for wholesales

## Jasonjian

Hello everyone,

We have 3D printer filament -ABS/PLA/HIPS/NYLON/PC/POM/PETG with a lots stock for the wholesale.
If interesting, please visit our web site www.lifeng-indust.com . we will offer you our competitive cost ,
which will lower than ebay,amzn, etc.

Regards,
Jason
sales@lifeng-indust.com

----------


## Geoff

Do you well a good quality black ABS?? I am struggling to find one, all the blacks I have tried have been rubbish :/

----------


## Jasonjian

> Do you well a good quality black ABS?? I am struggling to find one, all the blacks I have tried have been rubbish :/


Yes, we have the black ABS

----------


## Geoff

> Yes, we have the black ABS



Could you show me an example of something *printed* in your black ABS? _I can see no printing examples at all on your website sorry_, I wouldn't personally buy any filament If I didn't see an example of it's print. I have been stung many times before with bad quality filament, and I now prefer to see something actually using it first.

----------


## Jasonjian

> Could you show me an example of something *printed* in your black ABS? _I can see no printing examples at all on your website sorry_, I wouldn't personally buy any filament If I didn't see an example of it's print. I have been stung many times before with bad quality filament, and I now prefer to see something actually using it first.


We did not use the black filament to print , we had used the green and red color filament to print the prototype.001 (2).jpg

----------


## Geoff

> We did not use the black filament to print , we had used the green and red color filament to print the prototype.001 (2).jpg


Thanks for going to the effort, but I can't see much in that tiny photo besides a cube that didnt print out very well :/

When you get some black loaded and get a successful print, please post it I'd be interested for sure, I source filament from everywhere

----------


## Jasonjian

We offer our best ex work cost as below.
ABS-1.75/3.0mm Ex work cost US$9.90 -11.30/pc
PLA -1.75/3.0mm Ex work cost US$10.5-12.00/pc

If have interest, please advise us order quantity. we will offer you our most competitive cost.
web site www.lifeng-indust.com

----------


## Timaz

Jason- I'm also in Shenzhen. I'll buy a roll of black ABS if you have a messenger send it over. I'll post the results of the print here. I have an UP Plus 2 and a Leapfrog Creatr for testing.

----------


## jimc

wow that would be fantastic if both of you could do that and post results!

----------


## jimc

i see they have delrin filament available. havent heard of anyone printing with that yet. sounds interesting.

----------


## Timaz

I'm trying to give them the benefit of the doubt, I've never heard of them and I know almost all the local companies. If they have a good product they are usually selling it on Taobao also to maximize revenue. Dodgy companies don't last long there much because their feedback system is swift and efficient.

A quick search shows Li Feng are also a broker for book printing services. They posted one blurry picture taken back in September then went quiet awfully fast when an offer to actually test a reel came up. That's usually a bad sign. They aren't really testing stock regularly and doing quality control. 

There's a lot of brokers in Shenzhen that border on being boiler room operations. They open up, only take large orders, then stall shipment to consolidate as many orders as possible from whatever factory gives them the lowest price. You never know what you are going to get and there is no consistency because they are not making it themselves. By the time negative feedback catches up to them they have moved onto another business.

----------


## Geoff

> I'm trying to give them the benefit of the doubt, I've never heard of them and I know almost all the local companies. If they have a good product they are usually selling it on Taobao also to maximize revenue. Dodgy companies don't last long there much because their feedback system is swift and efficient.
> 
> A quick search shows Li Feng are also a broker for book printing services. They posted one blurry picture taken back in September then went quiet awfully fast when an offer to actually test a reel came up. That's usually a bad sign. They aren't really testing stock regularly and doing quality control. 
> 
> There's a lot of brokers in Shenzhen that border on being boiler room operations. They open up, only take large orders, then stall shipment to consolidate as many orders as possible from whatever factory gives them the lowest price. You never know what you are going to get and there is no consistency because they are not making it themselves. By the time negative feedback catches up to them they have moved onto another business.


Thanks for that. Also, just from plain old being picky, if someone is selling filament I would hope that they can provide examples of it printed, otherwise they most likely are not really into the 3D printing business, just looking to sell consumables with no interest in the product they sell really. No offense to the OP, but yeah might give this one a miss.

----------


## Jasonjian

> I'm trying to give them the benefit of the doubt, I've never heard of them and I know almost all the local companies. If they have a good product they are usually selling it on Taobao also to maximize revenue. Dodgy companies don't last long there much because their feedback system is swift and efficient.
> 
> A quick search shows Li Feng are also a broker for book printing services. They posted one blurry picture taken back in September then went quiet awfully fast when an offer to actually test a reel came up. That's usually a bad sign. They aren't really testing stock regularly and doing quality control. 
> 
> There's a lot of brokers in Shenzhen that border on being boiler room operations. They open up, only take large orders, then stall shipment to consolidate as many orders as possible from whatever factory gives them the lowest price. You never know what you are going to get and there is no consistency because they are not making it themselves. By the time negative feedback catches up to them they have moved onto another business.


Hi Timaz, we do not know why we need to sell the filament on Taobao. I do not know whether you have bad experience from Taobao. But I had several times on quality. As a Chinese, I do not want to say anymore about Taobao, Papa etc.
Yes, we agree there are many small company in shenzhen .  large is grown from small company. 
Please find the following our buyers' commenst about our filament.

*From*
*Date:* 2013-11-24 04:52
*To:* Jason
*Subject:* Re: Re: 3D printing filaments

Hi Jason!
How are you? I asked you in the last mail (maybe you didn't receive it..) if you could send me some technical information of the different materials for example the recomended extrusion temp, 
We test some of the filaments, and they run well, maybe the color of the gold filament is not the most colorfull...but are very interesting for us due to the great value for money and variety of filaments.
We are ending the development of our website, so maybe soon we stay offering your products there.

Anyway, thank you for your attention about our post.

----------


## jimc

jason, send timaz a roll so he can test it for us. if he gives a good report im sure some people here will order.

----------


## Timaz

> we do not know why we need to sell the filament on Taobao. I do not know  whether you have bad experience from Taobao. But I had several times on  quality.


I'm sure you have had bad experiences on Taobao, as have we all on Amazon and Ebay- but those sites offer feedback on specific sellers so there is a strong incentive to consistently ship a quality product. Sellers that don't tend to go out of business fairly quickly.

Lets look at a product similar to yours from a well known Chinese brand, in this case PopBit's version of Laywoo-D3.

http://tinyurl.com/pes6e5o
In the past 30 days they have sold 64 units, with a rating of 4.9 out of 5 stars.

The reviews are here:
*http://tinyurl.com/nglmhd4*

You feel this is unnecessary, as you have just posted what you claim is a review from an unknown 3rd party, reviewing  filament that you may or may not still have access to.  That, at the  moment is your sales pitch.

In our position, which brand would you be more confident in ordering from, in quantity, shipped overseas, with no prospect of return?

----------


## Jasonjian

Hi Timaz, We don't want to talk about anymore again. We just try to do our best. Although the following email is not still proved by 3rd party .
*From:* 
*Date:* 2013-11-29 03:41
*To:* Jason
*Subject:* RE: 3D printer filament


You material arrived and we tested it. It is very good.
We will continue with our current supplier but if we have any problems we will change to your material.

Thanks for your effort.

----------


## Mysli

@Geoff I have found that black ABS clogs far more the other colors, but i am able to print even larger prints with little bending at temps as high as 245C°, whereas you would print at about 200 to 230C° using white filament.

----------


## Geoff

> @Geoff I have found that black ABS clogs far more the other colors, but i am able to print even larger prints with little bending at temps as high as 245C°, whereas you would print at about 200 to 230C° using white filament.


Yeah I have some black that at 230c will extrude but it looks like silly string! at 250c, it comes out better.. but still the black is not that black, more graphite type colour (meant to be black) 

I have resorted to spraying and glossing my white and painting it black at the moment  :Smile:  the white I got from china which was very cheap at $25/1kg it prints very very well

----------


## LambdaFF

From having worked 3 years in China in manufacturing, and seen first hand how they conduct business.. I'd say you're taking risks if you're doing this from afar.

----------


## 3dfilaments

> Do you well a good quality black ABS?? I am struggling to find one, all the blacks I have tried have been rubbish :/



Try this one out http://www.3d-filaments.com/product/abs-1-75mm-black/

if you don't like it , return it , satisfaction guaranteed !

----------

